# Kurventechnik - wann welche anwenden?



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juli 2009)

Hi.
Ich muss wohl mal dringend an meiner Kurventechnik arbeiten - speziell wenn der Untergrund leicht matschig (rutschig) ist merke ich das ich meinem Rad einfach nicht vertraue. Zum einen liegt das wohl an den Reifen (Nobby Nic, soll demnächst gegen Maxxis Ardent/Advantage getauscht werden) und zum anderen an meiner Kurventechnik.

Es gibt ja prinzipiell drei Methoden eine Kurve zu durchfahren:
1. sich mit dem Rad in die Kurve legen.
2. das Rad unter sich in die Kurve drücken, man selber bleibt senkrecht über dem Rad
3. sich selber in die Kurve legen und das Rad dabei aber relativ aufrecht halten

Sind jetzt zwei dieser Varianten grundsätzlich falsch, oder sollte man je nach Untergrund oder Geschwindigkeit anders in die Kurve fahren, oder was ist das "Geheimnis"?

Ein Bekannter hat mir zu Version 2 geraten - ich wollte aber auch mal Eure Meinungen dazu hören.

Ich habe übrigens auch schon den Reifendruck auf ca. 1,5 bar vorne und 2 bar hinten reduziert.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juli 2009)

die 3te methode halte ich für eher schlecht. hab das bisher auch nur im motogp gesehen, nie beim MX oder DH.
wenn du anlieger fährst, ist methode 1 die beste.
wenn du ne offene oder abschüssige kurve fährst, würde ich dir zu methode 2 raten.
einfach ausprobieren und schaun was für dich am besten funktioniert.
viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

3 ist der jute stil vom freddie spencer (der hat den nämlich erfunden) und eignet sich eher für strassenrennen,2 ist motocross...und 1 ist für ein rad m.e das beste.


----------



## rofl0r (23. Juli 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> 1. sich mit dem Rad in die Kurve legen.



und das aeussre Pedal runter und druck aufs Pedal. Das ist die fortgeschrittene Technik bei Kurven. Aber dir geht es ja um matschige kurven, das ist irgendwo ne Welt fuer sich. Wie du gesagt hast, machen die Reifen viel aus. Dann ist die Frage, was versteht man unter matschig? obenrueber glatt oder z.b. fluessiger und tiefer modder? bei letzterem nimmt man duenne reifen und hoeheren druck um bis auf den grund vom matsch vor zu dringen. bei allem anderen matschigen, kommt es auf die bedingungen an, ich wuerde moeglichkeit 1 und 2 je nach bedarf kombinieren. wichtig beim matsch: weniger gewicht aufs vorderrad, nicht zappeln und die *angepeilte* linie fahren.


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

> wichtig beim matsch: weniger gewicht aufs vorderrad, nicht zappeln und die *angepeilte* linie fahren.


 
und gas...nicht langsam,einfach durch und beschleunigen wenns geht.
so mach ich das zumindest,überbleibsel aus sandigen rallyzeiten


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

rofl0r schrieb:


> wichtig beim matsch: weniger gewicht aufs vorderrad, nicht zappeln und die *angepeilte* linie fahren.


"wenig gewicht aufs vorderad" ist imho komplett verkehrt.
ich sag: gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht. 

das wichtigste (für jede kuve, egal ob anlieger, schlamm, fest oder rutschig): 
drücken!  
wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf. 
also anstatt ängstlich/vorsichtig den kopf einzuziehen und sich hinterm lenker zu verstecken: lieber mit der nase richtung vorderrad.
damit gibts mehr grip.


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

> "wenig gewicht aufs vorderad" ist imho komplett verkehrt.
> ich sag: gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht.


 
warum das?

ich kenne das halt so das in solchen situationen die ganze kiste im grunde nicht mehr lenkbar ist und wie son pflug durch den modder schlurft.

gewicht wech vom vr das es halt noch lenkbar bleibt.


----------



## radastir (23. Juli 2009)

Das Hinterrad ist nicht das Problem, das fährst Du "mit dem Hintern", aber wenn das Vorderrad wegschmiert, hast Du verloren.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juli 2009)

Vor der Kurve die Geschwindigkeit raus nehmen und dann ungebremst durch die Kurve rollen. Wenn die Räder auch nur leicht gebremst werden wird die ganze Fuhre äusserst instabil. 
Arbeite dran die richtige, für die Kurve mögliche Geschwindigkeit abzuschätzen. Erst mal ordentlich verzögern und dann ohne Bremsen sicher durch die Kurve rollen. Wenn das klappt, dann langsam die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen.
Halt die Füsse erstmal in Neutral- Position. Das gibt erst einmal mehr Sicherheit. Den äusseren Fuss runter drücken kannst du dann, wenn du dich an die Grenzgeschwindigkeit herangetastet hast.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> warum das?
> 
> ich kenne das halt so das in solchen situationen die ganze kiste im grunde nicht mehr lenkbar ist und wie son pflug durch den modder schlurft.
> 
> gewicht wech vom vr das es halt noch lenkbar bleibt.


Wenn du gerade durch die Pampe steuerst ist das richtig. Wenn dir aber in Schräglage das Vorderrad wegschmiert, dann ist hohe Steuerkunst gefragt. Hinten ein bisschen wegschmieren ist nicht so tragisch. Das kommt meistens wieder ins Lot.


----------



## radastir (23. Juli 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Vor der Kurve die Geschwindigkeit raus nehmen und dann ungebremst durch die Kurve rollen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Erst mal ordentlich verzögern und dann ohne Bremsen sicher durch die Kurve rollen. Wenn das klappt, dann langsam die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen.



Genau, "aus der Kurve raus beschleunigen". Such dir am besten ein schönes Schlammloch zum Üben, dann kannst Du Dich an den Grenzbereich rantasten (und wirst schön dreckig dabei  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich meinte weniger richtige Schlammlöcher, sondern eine rutschige Oberfläche - hat man bei dem tollen Wetter derzeit ja immer wieder...

Aber ich denke ich habe verstanden - Druck auf's Vorderrad und das Bike in die Kurve legen. Werde ich auf jeden Fall üben. Danke.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Druck auf's Vorderrad und das Bike in die Kurve legen. Werde ich auf jeden Fall üben.


brav.


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

@freizeitbiker



> Wenn du gerade durch die Pampe steuerst ist das richtig. Wenn dir aber in Schräglage das Vorderrad wegschmiert, dann ist hohe Steuerkunst gefragt. Hinten ein bisschen wegschmieren ist nicht so tragisch. Das kommt meistens wieder ins Lot.


 
hrmmpf,..stimmt ja,es war von kurventechnik die rede,ich habe mich die ganze zeit mit ner big inner kiesgrube gesehen,..geradeaus,zuwenig kaff bisher*feix


----------



## rofl0r (23. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ den rest: kann mir mal jemand erklären, was gegen das sich-in-die-kurve-legen spricht bzw. warum ich senkrecht bleiben sollte?
> imho hat das keinen sinn, und wenn ich mit vektoren, kräften etc. anfange, noch viel weniger.



Ich denke das kommt auf die jeweilige Situation an. Du gehst davon aus, das die Kurve noch gut fahrbar ist und genug Gripp vorhanden ist.
Ich gehe z.b. davon aus, das man am Limit faehrt, d.h. das Bike faengt an zu driften und das ist das Popometer entsprechend gefordert -> daher auch was weniger Druck aufen Vorderrad...Aber ich denke jeder hat da eigene Vorstellungen, von Schlamm...Gripp...Gefaelle oder auch nicht...aber am meisten wirds am Popometer haengen oder vielleicht schon an der falschen Bremstechnik. Wichtig waere vor der Kurve ordentlich Tempo weg nehmen, und dann gepflegt durchdriften  und klar legt man sich in die Kurve, alles andere ist fuer Anfaenger oder Angsthasen.


----------



## Lemming (23. Juli 2009)

Druck aufs Vorderrad, je mehr Druck desto mehr Grip. Das Vorderrad  bestimmt wo es langgeht, das Hinterrad folgt nur.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juli 2009)

Man kann aber auch einfach um die Kurve fahren. Ohne Spezialfahrtechnik. Hat dass schon mal jemand versucht?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juli 2009)

hier ich!

aber hat nicht so gut funktioniert


----------



## Maxi416 (23. Juli 2009)

Mein Trainer sagt immer:
Vor der Kurve bremsen, bis du die Geschwindigkeit für die Kurve hast.
Dann das Fahrrad nach unten legen und selber fast Senkrecht bleiben. 
In der Kurve nicht mehr bremsen da der Reifen sonst den Grip verliert.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

Maxi416 schrieb:


> Dann das Fahrrad nach unten legen und selber fast Senkrecht bleiben.


unsinn. 
frag ihn mal, was das soll. 




Maxi416 schrieb:


> In der Kurve nicht mehr bremsen da der Reifen sonst den Grip verliert.


richtig ist: in der kurve nicht mehr weiter verzögern 
du kannst natürlich die bremse weiterhin leicht gezogen lassen (je nach kurve...), sonst schiesst's dich ja am ende raus.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juli 2009)

fährst du downhill maxi?


----------



## Maxi416 (23. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> unsinn.
> frag ihn mal, was das soll.
> 
> 
> Ich denke der Schwerpunkt verändert sich ( wir haben diese Technik bei einem Wiesenslalom geübt, hat super geklappt. Ging um einiges besser als normal)


----------



## Maxi416 (23. Juli 2009)

4x


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

> Vor der Kurve bremsen, bis du die Geschwindigkeit für die Kurve hast.
> Dann das Fahrrad nach unten legen und selber fast Senkrecht bleiben.
> In der Kurve nicht mehr bremsen da der Reifen sonst den Grip verliert.


 
so kenn ichs vom motocross her.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

grad beim 4x kann ich doch genau in der linie vom beik bleiben. 
warum da drücken? 

-> beim wiesenslalom hast du ja keine anliegerkurven...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juli 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch einfach um die Kurve fahren. Ohne Spezialfahrtechnik. Hat dass schon mal jemand versucht?



Ja, und wenn ich dann sehe wie lahm ich um manche Ecke fahre wo 'n Bekannter mit etwas Fahrtechnik rumschiesst als gäb's kein Morgen mehr weiß ich was besser funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxi416 (23. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> grad beim 4x kann ich doch genau in der linie vom beik bleiben.
> warum da drücken?
> 
> -> beim wiesenslalom hast du ja keine anliegerkurven...


 

Wir reden von Kurven ohne Anlieger oder?

Bei Anliegerkurven kann man ganz normal reinfahre


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

Maxi416 schrieb:


> Wir reden von Kurven ohne Anlieger oder?



keine ahnung - du solltest am besten wissen, wie das gemeint war: 


Maxi416 schrieb:


> Mein Trainer sagt immer:
> das Fahrrad nach unten legen und selber fast Senkrecht bleiben.





Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> fährst du downhill maxi?





Maxi416 schrieb:


> 4x


----------



## Maxi416 (23. Juli 2009)

Die Kurventechnik ist normalerweiße die gleiche. (Mein Trainer war Downhiller)


----------



## Bassi.s (23. Juli 2009)

> unsinn.
> frag ihn mal, was das soll.



Es geht darum in der Kurve das Rad in die Kurve zu drücken und den Oberkörper aufrecht zu halten, also hier die Möglichkeit 2.

Ist meiner Meinung nach die fürs Biken beste Technik, was soll daran Unsinn sein?
So kann ich am schnellsten auf Richtungsänderungen reagiern, bin mit dem Rad wesentlich flexibler und mit mehr Kontrolle unterwegs. Ich habe in jeder Fachliteratur und auf sonstigen Veranstaltungen nie anderes gehört und gebe es selbst so weiter. Das ist kein Unsinn. Auch ich selbst komme mit der Methode am besten zurecht.


Fürs Biken ist Methode 2 die Effektivste und Zweckmässigste. Also fahr damit. In Anliegern oder anderen Spezialfällen mag Variante 1 Sinn machen, im Allgemeinen würde ich bei 2. Variante bleiben.  Die Gewichtsverlagerung ist auch sehr wichtig.
Dubbel und andere habens gesagt, Gewicht muss vor allem aufs Vorderrad, abhängig von Untergrung, Kurve, Schräglage etc. Einfach bewusst damit spielen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzSzM3tbOE"]YouTube - Sam Blenkinsop[/ame]

da haste kurventechnik!
abschaun, nachmachen, schneller werden...
viel spaß!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juli 2009)

Sieht sehr geil aus - aber ich bin mir sicher das ich bei den Geschwindigkeiten einfach aus der Kurve fliegen würde...


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juli 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn ich dann sehe wie lahm ich um manche Ecke fahre wo 'n Bekannter mit etwas Fahrtechnik rumschiesst als gäb's kein Morgen mehr weiß ich was besser funktioniert.



Ich hätte mich etwas präziser ausdrücken sollen: 





FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch einfach *zügig* um die Kurve fahren.



Im laufe der Zeit stellt sich die Technik doch von selbst ein!?


----------



## Bassi.s (23. Juli 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich etwas präziser ausdrücken sollen:
> 
> Im laufe der Zeit stellt sich die Technik doch von selbst ein!?



Klar, wenn man mit dem Auto 10mal gegen die Wand gefahren ist, lenkt man auch irgendwann. Warum nicht gleich lenken? 
Alles eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mich mit dem bike schräg lege, bin ich doch sehr viel "breiter" als wenn ich das bike drücke... je nachdem wie breit der singletrail is, hat man dann unter umständen mal eher nen ast im gesicht
beim 4x is ja auch nicht unendlich platz

würd mir jetzt als theoretisches argument fürs drücken einfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (23. Juli 2009)

interessant eigentlich, keine weiß warum, aber es funktioniert - ein Mysterium.


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juli 2009)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man mit dem Auto 10mal gegen die Wand gefahren ist, lenkt man auch irgendwann.



Wer so dämlich ist, hat weder im Auto noch auf dem Bike etwas zu suchen. Schuhe zubinden sollte man spätestens im Alter von 10 Jahren schon können.


Auf engen, winkeligen Singletrails mit engstehenden Bäumen geht es nur mit Drücken - wenn man es eilig hat. Da ist einfach kein Platz um sich in die Kurve zu legen. Es sei denn, man ist Helmtester.

In normelen Kurven ist es wohl hauptsächlich Kopfsache, mancher fühlt sich in aufrechter Haltung sicherer.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juli 2009)

Mir ist gerade eingefallen das es ja bei "Seasons" noch eine schöne "Studie" dazu gibt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXzUDV9oYCM&feature=PlayList&p=A04E8AF3E78CE799&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1"]YouTube - Matt Hunter - Seasons by The Collective[/ame]


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juli 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen das es ja bei "Seasons" noch eine schöne "Studie" dazu gibt:
> YouTube - Matt Hunter - Seasons by The Collective





DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn ich dann sehe wie lahm ich um manche Ecke fahre wo 'n Bekannter mit etwas Fahrtechnik rumschiesst als gäb's kein Morgen mehr weiß ich was besser funktioniert.



Wenn dein Bekannter so gut fährt, warum nutzt du nicht die Gelegenheit und studierst seine Linien? Und schlagen wird er dich sicher auch nicht, wenn du ihn bittest dir seine Technik zu zeigen und zu erklären.


----------



## Schwarzwild (23. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist sein Bekannter Bikelehrer und verlangt Geld für derartige Lessons.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juli 2009)

Bereits in meinem ersten Posting habe ich gesagt das er mir gesagt hat wie er fährt...ich wollte mir einfach mal anhören was andere dazu sagen, denn auch hier ist ja nicht immer jeder der selben Meinung, auch wenn viele Fahrer womöglich an sich gleich gut fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juli 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Bereits in meinem ersten Posting habe ich gesagt das er mir gesagt hat wie er fährt...ich wollte mir einfach mal anhören was andere dazu sagen, denn auch hier ist ja nicht immer jeder der selben Meinung, auch wenn viele Fahrer womöglich an sich gleich gut fahren können.



Laß ihn hinter dir herfahren. Dann kann er dir sagen was du anders (oder vllt falsch) machst als er.


----------



## saddletramp (23. Juli 2009)

Beim Motocross kommt man mit Bike runter Körper hoch aus engen Kurven schnell raus - soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist schon etwas her.


Ansonsten, kommt drauf an

zu 1. Schnelle Kurve, gute Traktion
zu 2. Es ist irgendwas da, was man als Anleger nehmen kann
zu 3. Auch um sich zu retten weil kaum Traktion und/oder Kurve auf ebenen Boden etwas zu schnell angefahren

So könnte mans vielleicht mal gewährleistungsfrei umreißen. So fahre ich zumindest.

Grüße S.


----------



## jan84 (24. Juli 2009)

Ohne die videos jetzt gesehen zu haben, in der aufrechten Position mit Bike gelegt hat man zum einen einfach noch mehr Handlungsmöglichkeiten wenn das Bike weggeht, zum anderen kann man direkter/besser aus der Kurve rausbeschleunigen. 

grüße
jan

PS: Erwähnte schon jemand mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu geben ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Juli 2009)

es ist doch vor allem eine frage des schwerpunkts. wenn ich aufrecht bleibe und das bike drücke "zeigt" die kraft meines gewichts nahezu senkrecht in den boden, wenn ich mich mit in die kurve lege wandert die kraft durch die fliehkraft schräg richtung kurvenäußeres. also ist die gefahr wegzurutschen wesentlich größer. so erklär ich mir das zumindest. das mit wenig platz auf dem trail ist ja schön gut, aber meiner meinung nach nicht der hauptgrund, weshalb man so durch kurven fährt. es geht einfach schneller, weil mehr traktion durch schwerpunktsverlagerung. der schwerpunkt liegt einfach näher am kontaktpunkt bike<>boden und ist somit weniger anfällig für die fliehkraft. keine ahnung ob das stimmt, aber mir erscheint's logisch.


----------



## Laschpuffer (24. Juli 2009)

Für enge, schnelle Kurvenfolgen oder Serpentinen ist das "Drücken" auch die richtige Technik. Massenträgheit. Im Prinzip muss dabei nur die Masse des Bikes in eine andere Lage gebracht werden nicht die des eigenen Körpers. In langen Kurven ist das aber eine -vom Gefühl her- instabilere Fahrposition, da ist Körper und Bike in einer Linie schon angenehmer.
HangOff auf dem Fahrrad sieht a) Schaisze aus und fühlt sich b) auch Schaisze an.


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es ist doch vor allem eine frage des schwerpunkts. wenn ich aufrecht bleibe und das bike drücke "zeigt" die kraft meines gewichts nahezu senkrecht in den boden, wenn ich mich mit in die kurve lege wandert die kraft durch die fliehkraft schräg richtung kurvenäußeres.  keine ahnung ob das stimmt, aber mir erscheint's logisch.


eben nicht. stichwort zentrifugalkraft.


----------



## polo (24. Juli 2009)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> YouTube - Sam Blenkinsop
> 
> da haste kurventechnik!
> abschaun, nachmachen, schneller werden...
> viel spaß!



nettes video, aber traurig, was da mit dem clash lied angestellt wurde


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2009)

> Maxi416 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Trainer sagt immer:
> ...


 
Jo, hat meiner auch immer gesagt, vor gut 20 Jahren beim Motocross.
Habs fürs Radeln weitgehend beibehalten, da ich denke, dass es für die Kurventechnik eigentlich egal ist ob ich mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung durchs Gelände fahre.


----------



## Laschpuffer (24. Juli 2009)

Ist es eher nicht, klar würde ich mit ner MX auf losem Boden (nahezu) immer drücken, da man so schneller auf Aktionen des Bikes reagieren kann. Ohne solchen Antriebsdruck auf dem HR würde ich die Kurventechnik schon variieren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Habs fürs Radeln weitgehend beibehalten, da ich denke, dass es für die Kurventechnik eigentlich egal ist ob ich mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung durchs Gelände fahre.


 
Hab ja auch nicht immer gesagt. In den meisten Fällen passt es bei mir aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (24. Juli 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es ist doch vor allem eine frage des schwerpunkts. wenn ich aufrecht bleibe und das bike drücke "zeigt" die kraft meines gewichts nahezu senkrecht in den boden, wenn ich mich mit in die kurve lege wandert die kraft durch die fliehkraft schräg richtung kurvenäußeres. also ist die gefahr wegzurutschen wesentlich größer. so erklär ich mir das zumindest. das mit wenig platz auf dem trail ist ja schön gut, aber meiner meinung nach nicht der hauptgrund, weshalb man so durch kurven fährt. es geht einfach schneller, weil mehr traktion durch schwerpunktsverlagerung. der schwerpunkt liegt einfach näher am kontaktpunkt bike<>boden und ist somit weniger anfällig für die fliehkraft. keine ahnung ob das stimmt, aber mir erscheint's logisch.


^

Nein.
Der resultierende Kraftvektor verläuft immer vom Systemschwerpunkt durch den Radaufstandspunkt. Und zwar völlig unabhängig ob nun das Bike gedrückt, gelegt oder sonstwas wird. Dieser Zusammenhang ist auch unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit.

Wird die beschriebene Bedingung nicht eingehalten, fällt Bike und Biker um.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Benie70 (24. Juli 2009)

naja, vielleicht ist das jetzt physikalisch nicht ganz korrekt erklaert, aber im Prinzip ist es ja so, dass ich in der Kurve mein Gewicht auf das äusserer Pedal nach unten verlagere und damit den Schwerpunkt schonmal ein wenig tierfer lege. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Bike in die Kurve gehe, kann ich nicht mehr so viel Druck auf das Pedal geben, also verschlechtert sich der Schwerpunkt schonmal gegenüber der "drücken" Variante.
Dazu kommt, dass der Reifen in der Kurve auf die kurveninneren Noppen geht, wenn ich relativ grade bleibe -das Bike drücke- und mein Gewicht komplett auf das äussere Pedal gebe, kriege ich viel mehr Druck auf den Stollen als wenn ich mit dem Bike in die Kurve gehe. Mehr Druck auf dem Stollen = mehr Anpressdruck auf den Boden = mehr Traktion = höheres Tempo. Wenn ich im Grenzbereich der Reifenhaftung fahre (beide Räder driften), dann nehm ich eigentlich auch immer den kurveninneren Fuss nach aussen/vorne, bilde mir ein dass die Gewichtsverteilung dann noch was besser wird, und wenn ich die Reifenhaftung ein wenig überschätzt habe, kann ich mit dem Fuss dann auch sehr schnell stützen und so den Sturz noch ein wenig verzögern.....
Hoffe das war jetzt einigermassen verständlich.....


----------



## Smourock17 (24. Juli 2009)

Weit vorlehnen. Sattel bissel raus damit du dich autom. vorlehnst - so hast du mehr Druck aufm VR.

Im Matsch hilft vor allem eines:
Agressiv fahren. Je mehr Druck auf dem VR und desto entschlossener du die Möhre in die Kurve drückst, desto besser gräbt sich das Profil in den Boden. Wenn du defensiv fährst, wenig aktiv dann fludderst du nur rum. Peitscht du die Möhre dagegen aktiv durch die Kurve, gehts wie auf Schienen.

ansonsten: In der Kurve wird nicht gebremst! Das is davor zu machen.

Wie schon beschrieben: (Vor allem bei langezog. Kurven ein Muss) Druck aufs VR, Gew liegt auf dem Kurvenäusseren Pedal, da drückst du voll Drauf! Gleichzeitig ziehst du am Lenker und bringst so spannung ins Bike.
Während du durch die Kurve fährst drehst du deinen Körper richtung Kurveninnenseite. Dein Arsch ragt dabei schräg zur Kurvenaussenseite in die Luft, damit du mit dem AUssenbein ( Knie, Oberschenkel) zusätzl. Druck aufs Oberohr gibst. Somit hast du noch einen Kontaktpunkt mehr am Bike und kannst mit dem Oberrohr super steuern wie schräg du das Bike legst.

Dadurch dass du am Lenker ziehst, Druck aufs kurv. äuss. Pedal und das Oberrohr gibst hast du eine enorme Spannung im Bike. dadurch und den zusätzl. Kontaktpunkt spürst du einfach was dein Bike macht und kannst viel kontrollierter und schneller durch die Kurve.

Die Haltung is auch die Ausgangshaltung beim Driften, da der kurveninnere Fuß nicht belastet wird kannst du ihn noch mit rausnehmen um den Drift zu kontrolliern.


4X und Dualslalomstrecken sind super um das zu üben.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ......... da ich denke, dass es für die Kurventechnik eigentlich egal ist ob ich mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung durchs Gelände fahre.



Falsch gedacht.


----------



## Azrael2011 (24. Juli 2009)

muss gestehen,ich finde die vids und die beiträge ust interessant.
doch wie mache ich das alles mit clickies?

denn irgendwie ist das ja alles auf plattform ausgelegt und irgendwie kann ich mir da ja wenig abschaun.

im grunde gleiche technik gepaart mit nem unheimlichen gleichgewichtssinn oder sehe ich da nun etwas falsch?,gibts da ne "clickietechnik"?


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2009)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen machen die meisten Biker de Fehler, dass sie zu schnell in die Kurve fahren und dann die Bremsen ziehen. Neben der Gefahr, dass die Räder wegschmieren verliert man dadurch den Flow und somit auch die Geschwindigkeit. Das Abbremsen vor der Kurve und das Durchfahren der Kurve ohne zu Bremsen sollte man intensiv üben, damit man ein Gefühl dafür bekommt. Denn bei den ersten Versuchen fühlt es sich komisch an das Bike in der Kurve "laufen zu lassen".

Der zweite Punkt ist die Drücktechnik, die ja hier schon genannt wurde. Sie ist ja im Rennsport sehr bewährt und hilft m.E. jedem Tourenfahrer enorm. In unseren Kursen merke ich, wie sehr es den Teilnehmern hilft, wenn sie diese Technik anwenden. Das sagen die dann auch direkt immer 

Zum Thema "Klickies": Klar, damit kann man diese Techniken auch super anwenden. Nur der Sam-Hill-Drift geht damit nicht so leicht von der Hand

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Hier mache ich die Drücktechnik in einer gemäßigten Variante vor:


----------



## 1freezer (24. Juli 2009)

Die Klickpedaltechnik sieht bei mir fast genauso aus, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich am inneren Pedal erst ausklicke wenn ich wegrutsche. Ansonsten müsste ich ja immer wieder einklicken.


----------



## Azrael2011 (24. Juli 2009)

hmm,..je mehr ich darüber nachdenke umso weniger weiss ich eigentlich WIE ich fahre.
ich denke ich habe ne menge aus mc zeiten einfach mitgenommen und mache vieles automatisch....im grunde wird das rad unter mir dauernd in irgend einer schräge bewegt und körper bleibt aufrecht.
finds aber gut das ihr das so gut erklären könnt,ich könnte das so nicht in dieser form.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> hmm,..je mehr ich darüber nachdenke umso weniger weiss ich eigentlich WIE ich fahre.



Interessanter wäre aber zu wissen wie OFT du fährst. Gemessen an deiner Anwesenheit im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (24. Juli 2009)

> Interessanter wäre aber zu wissen wie OFT du fährst


 
gar net,...seit 7 langen monaten,..gaaaaar net

aber ab nächsten monat,dann isses fertisch,nach 7 monaten bauzeit mein E1 mit rohloff,,DANN aber,muss 7 monate nachholen!


----------



## Targut (25. Juli 2009)

http://leifi.physik.uni-muenchen.de/web_ph11/umwelt-technik/07motorrad/kurve_motorrad.htm



> Die _*Bodendruckkraft ist nicht mehr senkrecht*_, muss aber nach wie vor durch den Schwerpunkt des Gefährts verlaufen, damit das Motorrad nicht umfällt. Deshalb ist die Neigung des Motorrads notwendig.


 
Sofern ich das richtig verstehe ist nach dieser Quelle das senkrecht überm rad stehen kontraproduktiv.
Inwiefern andere Faktoren wie Schlamm,nasses Laub,unebener untergrund etc dies Situation verändern sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.

mfg
Targut


----------



## Dreh (26. Juli 2009)

Targut schrieb:


> http://leifi.physik.uni-muenchen.de/web_ph11/umwelt-technik/07motorrad/kurve_motorrad.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieso?
Ich würde spontan einfach mal behaupten, dass der Boden nicht mitbekommt, wie der Fahrer auf dem Rad sitzt (bildlich gesprochen; die Bodendruckkraft ändert sich also nicht),
da der Fahrer ja auch beim "Drücken" nicht umfällt, liegt der Systemschwerpunkt (SSP) weiterhin auf der unveränderten Wirkungslinie,
nur halt im Extremfall außerhalb vom Körper des Fahrers..
_-an der Stelle fehlt mir eine passende Überleitung.. -_

M.M.n. hängt die Frage ob "Rad drücken" oder "selber mit reinlegen" sehr stark vom verwendeten Profil ab,
da beim Drücken das Rad flacher am Boden aufliegt und dadurch evtl. schneller den Halt verliert oder sogar besseren Grip findet (z.B. ob und was für Schulterstollen vorhanden sind, wenn man auf weichem Boden fährt)!


----------



## Athabaske (27. Juli 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> ... Je mehr Druck auf dem VR und desto entschlossener du die Möhre in die Kurve drückst, desto besser gräbt sich das Profil in den Boden.[...]Gleichzeitig ziehst du am Lenker und bringst so spannung ins Bike...


...wie jetzt?

Ich denke, man drückt mit dem äußeren Bein und gleichzeitig mit mit dem kurveninneren Arm, dann habe ich ich eine diagonal verlaufende Spannung. Wobei das mit dem Arm schön dosiert sein sollte, sonst schmiert das Vorderrad doch noch weg, besser finde ich Druck aufs äußere Pedal und Oberkörper vor - meist reicht das.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2009)

> FlatterAugust schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Falsch gedacht.


 
Solange es funzt, isses mir schnurz.
Habs gestern mal bewusst ausprobiert. In die Kurve gelegt, wo ich das Radl sonst reingedrückt hätte. War nix. Ist halt die Gewohnheit von früher. Was man jahrelang eingebläut bekam und angewendet hat sitzt. Die Bewegungsabläufe sind da fast automatisiert.

Mussten letztens ein kurzes Stück Straße bergab fahren, Verbindung zwischen raus aus dem Wald und wieder rein in den Wald. Für den Spass war zum Glück ne schöne 180° Rechtskurve dabei. 3 Supermotos hinter uns im Anflug. Straßenverlauf war einsehbar, kein Gegenverkehr, von daher hätten sie überholen können.

Ich hab mir gedacht, in der Kurve kriegt ihr mich nicht. Alte Technik, Rad runtergedrückt, am Kurveninnenrand geblieben und mit allem was ging schön eng rum. Die Stollen der Nobbys haben dabei zwar ein wenig auf dem Asphalt gerubbelt, aber das kenn ich auch noch von früher.
Die Jungs sind erst auf der Geraden vorbei, nett mit Wheelie und . Also schlecht waren die nicht. Und ich bekam schon wieder Lust auf ne schöne Enduro.


----------



## chrizelot (17. Januar 2011)

Ich grab den Beitrag mal wieder aus:

Also die drei Techniken sind auch in Brian Lopes Buch "Mastering Mountainbike Skills" genannt worden, alle drei haben ihre Berechtigung. Hängt einfach von Dingen wie Geschwindigkeit im Verhältnis zu Kurvenradius, Neigung des Untergrunds, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Reifen! etc. ab. 

Wenn Grip (siehe Variablen oben) sehr gut => Körper mit Bike reinlehnen. Wird meistens in Steilkurven angewendet lt. Buch, oder wenn ähnlich guter Grip vorhanden ist (z. B. Bodenrillen, Asphalt)

Sonst (und das wird meist so sein) wie fast alle meinen Bike mehr reinlehnen als den Körper (wie weit hängt eben von vielen Dingen ab, siehe oben).

Wichtig ist auch noch mit dem Schwerpunkt runterzugehen, sprich nicht aufreicht auf dem Bike, bringt auch zusätzlich mehr druck aufs vorderrad. bei kurzen, schnellen kurven geht man schneller runter als bei langgezogenen kurven, wie beim schifahren stell ich mir das vor...

Körper mehr reinlehnen als das Bike:
Ganz miese Traktion (z. B. nasse Holzbrücke, Kurve bei Hangneigung Richtung Tal)....macht wohl eh auch fast jeder intuitiv...

Ist ein gutes Buch von einem absoluten Profi, kann also net falsch sein.

Kanns aber selbst auch nicht richtig anwenden, hoffe das kommt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (18. Januar 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> und das aeussre Pedal runter und druck aufs Pedal. Das ist die fortgeschrittene Technik bei Kurven.


Sorry, aber das ist mMn ein großer Irrglaube.

Pedale sollten in der Kurve immer Waagerecht bleiben und beide Füße auf den Pedalen (außer man ist gerade dabei abzuschmieren, dann innerer fuß raus). 

Dazu gibt es ein ganz einfacher Selbstversuch:

Am Anfang eignet sich dafür eine einfache Asphaltkurve, später kann man es evtl. auch im Gelände machen.

Voraussetzung:
6 Bike Berührungspunkte:

1 und 2: Hände
3 und 4: Füße
5: Oberschenkel Kurven inneres Bein
6: Knie Kurven äußeres Bein.

so mit tiefen Schwerpunkt und viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad Kurve fahren. Wenn das ganze dann sehr sicher ist, dann nimm ein Berührungspunkt weg: Die Kurven innere Hand.
Und da könnt ich mit dir wetten, dass du das nur schaffst, wenn das kurvenäußere Pedal unten ist.

--> Pedale waagerecht gibt ein stabileres Gesamtpackage in Kurve.

Außerdem kannst du mit geradem Bein nie richtig Druck mit dem Knie auf den Rahmen geben.


----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mMn ein großer Irrglaube.
> 
> Pedale sollten in der Kurve immer Waagerecht bleiben und beide Füße auf den Pedalen (außer man ist gerade dabei abzuschmieren, dann innerer fuß raus).
> Dein Bild ist oben ja auch so: Ist eigentlich ein Anlieger, und der Biker lehnt sich gleich wie das Bike rein.


 
Würd mich wirklich auch interessieren, irrglaube kann es glaube ich keiner sein. in dem oben angesprochenen buch sind lauter bilder von profis drinnen, und fast immer ist das kurvenäußere bein wirklich unten, auch in anliegern.

Bei einer Technik steht folgendes: 

Bike mehr als Körper reinlehnen (siehe oben): Kurvenäußeres Pedal belasten. Das passt aber auch irgendwie zu deiner Vermutung, weil in solchen Kurven ja die Traktion nicht die allergrößte ist.

These: Kurvenäußere dann raus, wenn man das Bike mehr reinlehnt wie den Körper. 

In dem Buch ist auch ein Bild, in dem der Rider sich gleichzeitig mit dem Bike reinlehnt (Anliegerkurve), dort sind die Kurbeln waagrecht.

Dein Foto zeigt eigentlich auch einen Biker, der sich mit dem Bike reinlehnt, daher auch waagrechte Kurbelstellung? Genügend Grip wegen Anlieger.

aja..hier noch ein Betrag von einem mehrfachen österreichischen DH-Meister, der meinte auch: Kurvenäußere Pedal unten lassen.
http://soulbiker.com/news/the-gap-downhill-fahrtechnik-serie-kurventechnik.html


----------



## keroson (18. Januar 2011)

Kurventechnik ist immer Situationsgebunden. Anlieger sind ein Thema für sich. Genauso CC-Marathonn Rennen mit Sattel oben.

Video:


http://www.broadbandsports.com/node/23152&gvsm=1

den Run von Sam Hill haben wir wahrscheinlich schon fast alle maal bewundert. Ich seh nur eine Stelle, an der er das Kurvenäußere Bein mal unten hat.

Tante Edit sagt: Nimm dein Bike und probiere es aus.


----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> . Ich seh nur eine Stelle, an der er das Kurvenäußere Bein mal unten hat.


 
Müsst eigentlich auch eine Frage der Zeit sein. Kurvenäußere Pedal bei schnellen Richtungsänderungen ändern => keine Zeit?

Und wenn das Gelände sehr ruppig ist => einhaken mit kurvenäußeren Pedal bei steinen, wurzeln etc.?

Aber man muß ja mal so Grundprinzpien verstanden haben, wann man was anwenden kann und welche Vorteile es bringt. 

Ich verstehe es so: Wenn es die Umstände erlauben bzw. überhaupt erfordern, kann das kurvenäußere Pedal zu belasten jedenfalls mehr Grip bringen. Habe absolut auch das Gefühl beim Fahren, dass das auch so stimmt.

Wie oft welche Technik angewendet wird, hängt eben wie du meinst von vielen Dingen ab.


----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> http://www.broadbandsports.com/node/23152&gvsm=1
> 
> den Run von Sam Hill haben wir wahrscheinlich schon fast alle maal bewundert.


 
Ach ja...z. B. Sam Hill hier => 2. Foto von links ;-)

http://www.downhill911.com/photos-riderz.php?rider=Sam-Hill

Ich will damit deine Behauptung nicht widerlegen, sondern nur ergänzen. Aber hier ist das Gelände eben, bei dem Downhill oben ist ja alles so verwurzelt, dass man das Pedal gar nicht runtergeben kann.
In der langgezogenen, staubigen Kurve (vermutlich nicht gerade griffig) hat er es jedenfalls unten, und ganz unten hat er es auch so versucht, allerdings erfolglos ;-)


----------



## theworldburns (19. Januar 2011)

auf dem 2. foto von links fährt herr hill zwar ne kurve, er scheint aber gerade am treten zu sein. große anliegerkurven sind häufig kein paradebeispiel was man machen sollte um ne kurve möglichst schnell zu fahren.

der machts richtig:
http://video.mpora.de/watch/IYevZdkuB/hd/


----------



## chrizelot (19. Januar 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> auf dem 2. foto von links fährt herr hill zwar ne kurve, er scheint aber gerade am treten zu sein. große anliegerkurven sind häufig kein paradebeispiel was man machen sollte um ne kurve möglichst schnell zu fahren.
> 
> der machts richtig:
> http://video.mpora.de/watch/IYevZdkuB/hd/


 
Danke, ist eigentich genau das, was ich auch bei meinen bikevideos gestern gesehen habe.

Kurvenäußeren runter und belasten: Wenn es keine schnelle Kurvenkombi ist (S-Kurve => Zeitproblem für Kurbelstellenwechsel!), und man nicht mit Mördergrip rechnen kann. Das gleiche, was ich eh schon aus dem Bikebuch entnommen habe. Dort steht das halt auch explizit bei der Technik, bei der man das Bike mehr reinlehnt als den Körper.

Würdest du das auch so zusammenfassen?

Danke jedenfalls für das anschauliche Video!


----------



## theworldburns (19. Januar 2011)

richtig reinlehnen kannst du dich nur wenn der ansatz einer rille bzw. eines anliegers da ist. 
in offenen kurven und auf rutschigem untergrund,wie etwa nassem laub: FINGER WEG VON DER VR-BREMSE, zentrale bis leicht frontlastige position auf dem bike, im zweifelsfall lieber den fuß bisschen ausstellen als auf die fresse fallen. ansonsten wirst du im besten fall über beide räder nach aussen getragen (das sind diese ominösen grenzbereiche, die sich bei einigen reifen eher ankündigen als bei anderen), im schlechtesten fall schmiert dein vorderrad ab und du fällst auf die nase. 

sonst gucken was der herr sternberg im video oben macht - der kann das gut


----------



## cpt flint (19. Januar 2011)

keroson schrieb:


>


 
Bei Steilkurven wird das Rad kaum wegrutschen können, eigendlich verhalten sich die Kräfte fast wie auf einer Geraden. Hier brauchts klar keinen Druck aufs äußere Pedal...
Das Bild taugt nicht wirklich um über "normale" Kurventechnik zu diskutieren...


----------



## chrizelot (19. Januar 2011)

Ich habe noch eine zusätzliche Frage betreffend Kurventechnik, um das Thema noch abzurunden.

*Berührungspunkt Sattel/Innenseite kurveninnerer Oberschenkel*

Beim Kurvenfahren wird ja auch oft propagiert, dass man den Sattel an den kurveninneren Oberschenkel stützen sollte, um dem Rad zusätzliche Stabilität zu verleihen. 

Kommt bei mir ehrlich gesagt sehr selten vor 

Mir kommt vor, dass man dazu den Sattel jedenfalls relativ hoch oben haben muss, damit sich das überhaupt ausgeht. Oder geh ich nicht tief genug hinunter, oder sonstwas ? ;-)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tipps, wie und wann man das so machen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (26. Januar 2011)

Habe nochmals nachgelesen, Brian Lopes (http://www.brianlopes.com/) meint in "Mastering Mountainbike Skills":

Äußeres Pedal unten:

- Langgezogene Kurven
- Flache und seitwärts abfallende Kurven (von der Neigung her, also keine Steilkurven)
- Immer dann, wenn man eine harte, zackige Kurve fährt

Pedale auf gleicher Ebene:
- Kurze, schnelle Kurven (wegen dem Zeitfaktor). Ausnahme: Wenn man die Kurven pumpen will.
- Rauer Untergrund (Einhaken mit Pedal)


----------



## pinsel (26. Januar 2011)

1 Fuß auf dem Pedal, 1 Fuß auf/über dem Boden

Nur bei rutschigem oder losen Untergrund oder "Drifts".

wie hier:


----------



## chrizelot (26. Januar 2011)

pinsel schrieb:


> 1 Fuß auf dem Pedal, 1 Fuß auf/über dem Boden
> 
> Nur bei rutschigem oder losen Untergrund oder "Drifts".
> 
> wie hier:


 
Und bei Kurven die nach außen hin ein negatives Gefälle haben, wie auf dem Foto....
hab auch gelesen, das man auch gleichzeitig probieren kann mit dem Hintern auf den Sattel zu sitzen (wenn er weit genug oben ist), da man bei solchen Kurven dann Schwerpunkt nach unten gibt und Hinterrad mehr belastet....war mit einem Foto von Steve Peat hinterlegt ;-)

wie das dann mit dem grip vorne zusammenspielt..keine ahnung...


----------

